# السلامة مع تشغيل الاوناش وعدد وتجهيزات الربط



## المهندس السياحي (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان المعدات الثقيلة المستخدمة فى الربط فى نفس أهمية القيود والشباك أو الأحبال السلكية التى تستخدم معها. يجب أن تعرف كيفية استخدام كل معدة وأيضا معرفة الحمولة الآمنة بالحبل والسلسلة والشبكة والحبل السلكى.وايضا التعرف على وسائل المان والسلامةفى استخدام الرافعات


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## agharieb (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمدشفيق عبدالحميد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر السادة القائمين على الموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك
ملفات جيدة متعوب عليها


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا المزيد[/FONT]


----------

